
Koushin: A Simple and Extensible Webmail - JetSpiegel
https://git.sr.ht/~emersion/koushin
======
jlbribeiro
I've been looking for a good open-source self-hosted alternative to RoundCube
and the likes - even thought about coding my own in Go as well - and this
seems both functional and lean (single statically compiled binary vs. PHP
"stack").

I'm only concerned that by being hosted on sr.ht it will lose potential
contributors due to poor "visibility".

I wish the best of luck to the project!

Some relevant convo in Lobsters:
[https://lobste.rs/s/n5g3v6/koushin_simple_extensible_webmail](https://lobste.rs/s/n5g3v6/koushin_simple_extensible_webmail)

